# Low yields after rains



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

In other words ... get ready for higher prices!  I was at the our local (N.C.) farmers market the other day ... no sweet taters ...  ... Local news also added pumpkins ... but more than a few of them at the market ... at one heck of a price. 

The Associated Press October 4, 2010, 4:14PM ET North Carolina crops risk low yields after rains

RALEIGH, N.C. 

North Carolina's agriculture commissioner says heavy rain that drenched eastern counties could mean lower yields for sweet potatoes, cotton, peanuts and soybeans.

Agriculture Commissioner Steve Troxler toured much of the region by air and ground and saw many crops under water. He said that would affect yields because those crops were about to be harvested.

Going into last week, only 11 percent of the cotton crop had been harvested, and 31 percent of the sweet potato crop had been dug. Peanut and soybean harvest was just beginning.

Troxler said it's too early to estimate the cost of crop damage. He encouraged farmers to document their damage and stay in touch with their county Cooperative Extension agent and U.S. Farm Service Agency office.

The commissioner toured the region last Friday.


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

Not just there either , we still had guys cutting hay last week , 1st cut they should have been done by Aug 15 at the latest , grain harvest is maybe 2% done , should be 50% by now


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

I don’t think the sweet ‘tater crop will be as bad as the MSM is reporting. Bad news is big news, if it bleeds it leads kind of thing. What the farmers were worried about is the fields being too wet to get in and harvest and taters rotting in the ground. We’ve had some dry weather and from what I hear talked about from the local farmers it looks fine.


----------

